# Use normal whole wheat flour in place of pastry flour?



## terestrife (May 27, 2011)

How to do this recipe with only whole wheat flour?

http://cookingdonelight.com/blog/2007/09/16/light-cinnamon-roll-muffins-and-low-calorie-easy-cinnamon-bun-drop-scones-for-crystal/

this says i need whole wheat pastry flour but i dont have that, will the muffins still come out flaky like the picture with only whole wheat flour? i dont have cake or even all purpose flour, just plain whole wheat flour... please help!


----------



## pastrypassion (Apr 8, 2010)

Switch the measurement for the ap and whole wheat flour so AP is two cups and whole wheat is 1 1/4 cups.  If it seems a little dry, add a tablespoon of milk to the dough at a time until it's all incorporated.  Should work.

Just note that whole wheat flour is not as refined as the pastry flour would be and soaks up a good amount of moisture.  I often substitute up to half of my AP flour in a recipe with whole wheat flour and usually have to add a smidge more moisture.

Good luck.


----------



## terestrife (May 27, 2011)

PastryPassion said:


> Switch the measurement for the ap and whole wheat flour so AP is two cups and whole wheat is 1 1/4 cups. If it seems a little dry, add a tablespoon of milk to the dough at a time until it's all incorporated. Should work.
> 
> Just note that whole wheat flour is not as refined as the pastry flour would be and soaks up a good amount of moisture. I often substitute up to half of my AP flour in a recipe with whole wheat flour and usually have to add a smidge more moisture.
> 
> Good luck.


like i said in my post i only have whole wheat flour and not all purpose flour....


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *terestrife*
> 
> like i said in my post i only have whole wheat flour and not all purpose flour...


I do not believe 100% whole wheat flour will give you the result you are after, in my experience, the all-purpose flour is ESSENTIAL! You might get away with not using whole wheat pastry flour though, IF you use the all-purpose called for.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

To "lighten up" regular white flour some bakers will add cornstarch. I don't know if that would work with WW flour but it might be worth a try. Like Pete says, using 100% WW flour will give you a dense product.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

terestrife,

  You will not be able to use straight WW flour. Please don't waste you money and time.

panini


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Try using King Arthur's Irish Wholemeal Flour. Like pastry flour, it is VERY LOW in protein content and not like standard whole wheat flour which tend to be high in protein.


----------



## pastrypassion (Apr 8, 2010)

I would suggest that a trip to the grocery store is in order then.   Sorry..missed that part.  I would have said no...you cannot.


----------



## terestrife (May 27, 2011)

..i tried it anyway and i LOVED it! and so did my family. lol



PastryPassion said:


> I would suggest that a trip to the grocery store is in order then.  Sorry..missed that part. I would have said no...you cannot.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Not believing that. It's not 100 WW flour.

You know when you yank someones chain they might try it and waste their money and time.


----------



## terestrife (May 27, 2011)

panini said:


> Not believing that. It's not 100 WW flour.
> 
> You know when you yank someones chain they might try it and waste their money and time.


i dont appreciate being called a liar, i did try it, and it is 100% whole wheat, its a good brand. you can believe what you want i really dont care...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

would never call you a liar. Just yankin a chain :>D


----------

